# High latency when using PPTP anyone?[solved]

## axelmasok

Hi everyone,

I am noticing if I connect a PPTP tunnel from my Gentoo64 PC the latency for pinging and browsing the web becomes unbearable.

I am not routing this traffic through the tunnel either, as the route -n command will prove:

 *Quote:*   

> laptop64 ~ # route -n
> 
> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

You may also notice that the ppp0 (PPTP connection) route only allows me to connect to the PPTP server (.100) and not the rest of the network, I made PPTP client not bring that route up just to prove the point further.

So, my default route was and still is my ADSL router via eth0. Why the high latency? The ping times are the same, just the responses from the pings are 5-10 seconds apart. As soon as I drop the ppp0 tunnel the latency goes back to normal.

Any ideas.

----------

## axelmasok

The SOAB!

pptp-command changed my DNS entries!!!

/etc/resolve.conf

#These entries are from the ppp0 connection

nameserver 61.9.195.193 #ppp0 entry

nameserver 61.9.242.33 #ppp0 entry

# Generated by dhclient for interface eth0

nameserver 192.168.64.1

----------

